# I stand corrected



## Betalternative

EDIT: split from here. Please open new threads for new topics.

winnie, grazie e prendo le scommesse sui corsi di cavallo.

ciao.

come si dici in italiano per favore...I stand corrected


----------



## shamblesuk

si scrive 'come si dic*e*'*  *(dici is 2nd personal informal)



			
				Betalternative said:
			
		

> winnie, grazie e prendo le scommesse sui corsi di cavallo.
> 
> ciao.
> 
> come si dici in italiano per favore...I stand corrected


----------



## winnie

Betalternative said:
			
		

> winnie, grazie e prendo le scommesse sui corsi di cavallo sulle corse dei cavalli.
> 
> ciao.
> 
> ...I stand corrected


 
i stand corrected? i beg your pardon but i don't understand this one

to stand has a lot of translation in Italian and i can't find anything that fits


----------



## Betalternative

winnie, I stand corrected...means I accept that you are correct.

ciao,

Antonio.


----------



## winnie

Betalternative said:
			
		

> winnie, I stand corrected...means I accept that you are correct.
> 
> ciao,
> 
> Antonio.


 
many thanks for your explanation, Antonio!


----------



## lsp

Betalternative, it is idiomatic and can't be translated word-for-word with an Italian equivalent for stand.


----------



## Elisa68

lsp said:
			
		

> Betalternative, it is idiomatic and can't be translated word-for-word with an Italian equivalent for stand.


Comunque come si potrebbe tradurre? 
_Sono d'accordo con quanto mi hai corretto_?

È la prima volta che sento questa espressione... si usa spesso?


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Comunque come si potrebbe tradurre?
> _Sono d'accordo con quanto mi hai corretto_?
> 
> È la prima volta che sento questa espressione... si usa spesso?


Very common expression. I looked up "stand" to see which definition could be at work, and it didn't give me any hint. Maybe "I stand before you...," but it's a stretch. Here's an example of it. 

L'unica cosa che me viene in mente è "Hai ragione _tu_"


----------



## baburumaniac

Io tradurrei così:
I stand corrected = "Mi devo ricredere".


----------



## GavinW

baburumaniac said:


> Io tradurrei così:
> I stand corrected = "Mi devo ricredere".


 
Hi, and welcome to WRF!
Nice suggestion. 
But ... I have a feeling it won't always be appropriate. The English expression sounds more... neutral than the Italian, which, to me anyway, has a slightly negative connotation, suggesting "una nota di ripicca" or some reluctance to admit one's mistake, or regret at having prompted correction.
But I may be wrong.
Anyway, well done for improving an old thread...


----------



## baburumaniac

GavinW said:


> Hi, and welcome to WRF!
> Nice suggestion.
> But ... I have a feeling it won't always be appropriate. The English expression sounds more... neutral than the Italian, which, to me anyway, has a slightly negative connotation, suggesting "una nota di ripicca" or some reluctance to admit one's mistake, or regret at having prompted correction.
> But I may be wrong.
> Anyway, well done for improving an old thread...



Thank you Gavin, it's nice to be here 
I think you're not completely wrong, but I think the Italian expression can have both connotations. I think it mainly depends on the context and the tone. Let's consider the following context for instance:

"I confess I used to believe you were untrustworthy, but now I stand corrected, you've always been honest with me".
"Ti confesso che ero convinto che tu fossi inaffidabile, ma mi devo ricredere, sei sempre stato onesto con me".

In this context the expression doesn't suggest any reluctance. On the contrary the speaker is glad to admit his mistake.

If you reverse the situation:
"Credevo saresti sempre stato onesto con me, ma mi devo ricredere, mi hai deluso"

Here, in my opinion, the same expression doesn't suggest reluctance either. It means "it's a matter of fact", "I'm sorry but I have to change my mind about you". It's the context that conveys disappointment.
(..but I'm not sure you would translate this sentence in English using "I stand corrected", would you? What do you think about it?).

One more context:
"Ok, Ok, you're right, I admit I was wrong"
"Va bene,va bene, hai ragione, ammetto di essermi sbagliato"

Here the tone suggests reclutance, but i feel that other expressions like "mi sbagliavo", "ammetto il mio errore", "devo proprio ammettere di essermi sbagliato" etc. together with a bothered tone may convey that connotation better then "mi devo ricredere". But you could use it as well.
(would you use "I stand corrected" in this context?)

To me "mi devo ricredere" suggests that you're taking cognizance inside yourself that something you used to believe (it doesn't matter if being bad or good) is different. It's like admitting it to yourself rather than to somebody else. it means "riconoscere di essersi ingannati, sia nel bene che nel male".

So I think it's neutral too, but you're probably right to say that it doesn't correspond completely to the English expression. Maybe the range of contexts intersects but not completely. 

Hope it was helpful. I'm looking forward to reading your reply, after all I ended up here because I was trying to learn what "I stand corrected" really meant!


----------



## Curandera

Potrebbe tradursi con la nostra espressione:

_'Ma ora ne convengo/convengo con te'._
_'Ma ora devo convenire che'... ?_


----------



## GavinW

baburumaniac said:


> (would you use "I stand corrected" in this context?)
> 
> it means "riconoscere di essersi ingannati, sia nel bene che nel male".
> 
> So I think it's neutral too, but you're probably right to say that it doesn't correspond completely to the English expression.


 
Impressive post for a newcomer! ;-)

On reflection, I think that the lack of correspondence between the Italian and the English expressions lies in this: the English expression refers to a mistake based on a point of fact, whereas the Italian expression refers to an opinion that one has about aomebody or something.

You give good examples of the Italian usage. An example of the English might be:
A -- Last year we had a 3.5% increase in profits.
B -- Actually, it was 3.8%...
A -- Ah, I see, I stand corrected. Thankyou to my colleague for pointing out my mistake. I really should consult my notes better next time!


----------



## baburumaniac

GavinW said:


> Impressive post for a newcomer! ;-)
> 
> On reflection, I think that the lack of correspondence between the Italian and the English expressions lies in this: the English expression refers to a mistake based on a point of fact, whereas the Italian expression refers to an opinion that one has about aomebody or something.
> 
> You give good examples of the Italian usage. An example of the English might be:
> A -- Last year we had a 3.5% increase in profits.
> B -- Actually, it was 3.8%...
> A -- Ah, I see, I stand corrected. Thankyou to my colleague for pointing out my mistake. I really should consult my notes better next time!



Yes, I would not translate your example with "mi devo ricredere", but with some other expression such as: "mi sono sbagliato", "devo essermi sbagliato", "hai ragione", "hai fatto bene a correggermi", all very common and neutral expressions.


----------



## Wiren

Io credo che la traduzione migliore per "I stand corrected" sia semplicemente "mi devo correggere".
Come quando qualcuno dice:"ah, hai ragione, mi devo correggere...".

Molto vicina, ovviamente, ai vostri tentativi di traduzione...ma questa mi sembrava ancora più precisa.


----------



## Tellure

Wiren said:


> Io credo che la traduzione migliore per "I stand corrected" sia semplicemente "mi devo correggere".
> Come quando qualcuno dice:"ah, hai ragione, mi devo correggere...".
> 
> Molto vicina, ovviamente, ai vostri tentativi di traduzione...ma questa mi sembrava ancora più precisa.



Io direi ancora più semplicemente "Mi correggo...".


----------



## Einstein

I've never discussed this with anyone, but I have always understood "I stand corrected" as a way of accepting a correction without losing dignity. "I see I've made a mistake but it doesn't mean I'm a total idiot..." something like that. Gavin?


----------



## GavinW

Einstein said:


> I have always understood "I stand corrected" as a way of accepting a correction without losing dignity.



I quite agree. 
My "ear" now suggests something like: "Grazie della precisazione".

I understand the motives behind one or two valiant translations suggested so far (including Tellure's "Mi correggo", and Babu's other suggestions), but I don't feel any of them completely stand up to the test of such concrete example sentences/dialogues as I gave in post 13. Whereas I feel something like "La ringrazio della precisazione" does. 

But, of course, I'm happy to stand corrected! ;-)


----------



## Tellure

Allora direi che sono d'accordo con baburumaniac: "mi sono sbagliato" è una possibilità.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, I agree with Einstein that the main point of "I stand corrected" is that of being corrected by someone else and then agreeing with that correction.  So "mi sono sbagliato" is not enough. To me, it's more like, "Oh, I see now that I was wrong" - it's been said a few different ways here in English.  But I dont' think we've arrived at the best Italian translation yet.  Gavin's "La ringrazio della precisazione" is on the right track, but I wonder if there is another less formal way - something along the lines of "Ho capito!"


----------



## Tellure

Forse "Hai ragione, mi correggo."?


----------



## MR1492

Tellure said:


> Forse "Hai ragione, mi correggo."?



I almost hate to say this but Google Translate says this means, "You are right, I stand corrected."


----------



## GavinW

MR1492 said:


> I almost hate to say this but Google Translate says this means, "You are right, I stand corrected."



Perhaps that's proof it doesn't work as a translation! 
;-)


----------



## Matrap

Ripartendo dall'esempio di Gavin: 



> A -- Last year we had a 3.5% increase in profits.
> B -- Actually, it was 3.8%...
> A -- Ah, I see, I stand corrected. Thank you to my colleague for pointing  out my mistake. I really should consult my notes better next time!



How about: "Ah benissimo/giustissimo/perfetto. Grazie al collega per avermelo fatto notare..."


----------



## Tellure

Mi arrendo!


----------



## Pietruzzo

I'd simply say "Ah.., è vero".


----------



## monalisa!

Forse bisogna distinguere quando si viene corretti ""mi sono sbagliato" da quando ci si corregge da soli "mi correggo"


----------



## GavinW

monalisa! said:


> Forse bisogna distinguere quando si viene corretti ""mi sono sbagliato" da quando ci si corregge da soli "mi correggo"



No, questo no. The English only means one thing (the first of the two scenarios you mention). Your mistake is entirely a product (back-translation) of the suggested Italian translation "Mi correggo" (which I happen to still not be convinced by; well, I don't like it, particularly...).


----------



## monalisa!

GavinW said:


> Your mistake is entirely a product (back-translation) .


No , I got if from Cambridge: http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/8118/what-does-i-stand-corrected-mean


----------



## GavinW

monalisa! said:


> No , I got if from Cambridge: http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/8118/what-does-i-stand-corrected-mean



That's ok, but you have been misled by the connotations of the example Cambridge gives. In their example, it is clear (implicitly, from the context) that another "source" (a reference book, a message from somebody etc) has intervened to draw the author's attention to the fact they had earlier made a mistake in their previous piece of writing. This is the only sense possible in English: we never say "I stand corrected" when no other person or source is involved, in other words when we "correct ourselves _by ourselves_", only having recourse to our own memory.

In this sense, while the Cambridge example is accurate, and "true-to-life" (indeed, it may have even been taken from a corpus), it is not necessarily very helpful to language learners.
HTH


----------



## monalisa!

I thought so !, I stand corrected by....

yesterday I said..., I have to correct myself...
Thanks


----------



## Bookmom

Einstein said:


> I've never discussed this with anyone, but I have always understood "I stand corrected" as a way of accepting a correction without losing dignity. "I see I've made a mistake but it doesn't mean I'm a total idiot..." something like that. Gavin?



It seems that from the first recorded use, dignity of both parties was essential to the meaning of the expression. Perhaps even a click of the heels and a slight nod of the head would set the scene: it was first recorded in John Dryden's The Maiden Queen (1668): "I stand corrected, and myself reprove."

It is a shorthand way of saying "I stand up and admit my mistake." If a member pointed out that another member had submitted false information, either unwittingly or otherwise, it was a matter of honour that the man would stand up and admit his mistake. This was usually done by standing up and saying 'I stand corrected!'.


----------



## chipulukusu

Hi all,

I would also consider that it is as well idiomatic to say _I stand to be corrected_ meaning _I'm ready to be corrected if I'm wrong _(more defying) or _I can't say this for sure so please correct me if I'm wrong _(more understating)_.

_Le due versioni in italiano potrebbero suonare:
_
Sono pronto ad essere smentito!

_oppure

_Correggetemi pure se sbaglio, ma..._

and only the context could tell us which of the two is appropriate.


----------



## GavinW

chipulukusu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would also consider that it is as well idiomatic to say _I stand to be corrected_ meaning _I'm ready to be corrected if I'm wrong _(more defying) or _I can't say this for sure so please correct me if I'm wrong _(more understating)_. _



We don't say "I stand to be corrected" in English. It doesn't mean anything. I think the only way of expressing the idea that you have in mind is: "I am ready (or "willing" or "happy") to be corrected" (or "put right").
HTH


----------



## chipulukusu

Ah ok, thank you Gavin I didn't know that...  There's a political commentator, I don't remember if on NPR or on Fox Radio, who often says that, but it must be his own invention,  then.


----------



## GavinW

...Ah, in that case, it could be AE only!


----------



## joanvillafane

No, I don't think so..... It doesn't make sense to me, either.


----------



## Bookmom

I'm with Joan and Gavin on this. Correct me if I'm wrong...is common.


----------



## chipulukusu

Thank you very much. Without your help is almost impossible for us non-natives to tell the good English from the bad one.


----------



## Odysseus54

chipulukusu said:


> Ah ok, thank you Gavin I didn't know that...  There's a political commentator, I don't remember if on NPR or on Fox Radio, who often says that, but it must be his own invention,  then.



I heard that too, and I became curious and googled it - it does exist. 

Here http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/ask-teacher/147401-i-stand-corrected-i-stand-corrected.html  a moderator explains as 'I might be wrong about that statement I have just made and feel sure somebody will put me right if that is the case'.

In italiano direi 'Magari avro' torto, ma..'


----------



## monalisa!

chipulukusu said:


> I would also consider that it is as well idiomatic to say *I stand to be corrected *meaning _I'm ready to be corrected if I'm wrong _(more defying) .


Grazie , chipulukusu, per questa espressione 
Sembra che stia diventando sempre più popolare: in un post del 2006 _panjandrum_ riportava 80 000 hits su google, ora ce ne sono quasi 4 milioni.

https://www.google.it/?gws_rd=cr#ba...15bacc675e4&psj=1&q="I+stand+to+be+corrected"


----------



## Pietruzzo

So. if I understood well:
I stand corrected - Riconosco il mio errore
I stand to be corrected - Correggetemi se sbaglio.
Is that right?


----------



## GavinW

Pietruzzo said:


> So. if I understood well:
> I stand corrected - Riconosco il mio errore
> I stand to be corrected - Correggetemi se sbaglio.
> Is that right?



Yes, looks like it. Even though I for one will never say "I stand to be corrected", which, in my book, is the idiomatic equivalent of mixing one's metaphors (although I have come to accept that it is apparently well attested in usage).


----------



## Bookmom

I agree, Gavin.  While, with some bewilderment, I stand corrected on the usage of the expression in question, it still sounds to me like a shoo-in for a Darwin Award in the idiomatic gene pool category.


----------



## GavinW

Bookmom said:


> ... it still sounds to me like a shoo-in for a Darwin Award in the idiomatic gene pool category.



Well put!


----------

